# Riedenschild



## Roy

Riedenschild original watch company contacted me a few weeks ago as they had seen a review on here. To be honest it was the first time I had heard about this german manufacturer but after looking at their website, www.riedenschild.de, I was very impressed. I am thinking of becoming a UK retailer of these watches.

A sample arrived yesterday and I will attept a small review.

This one is the Dark Sea Diver Limited edition.

Superb packaging, oxygen tank box.










The Stainless Steel 316L case is 45mm wide (excluding the crowns) and is 13mm thick.










The crowns have screw down caps that are fastened to the side of the case with security links. The top crown rotates the inner dive bezel.


----------



## Roy

Movement: Automatic calibre CItizen 8215-21 Jewels

Screw down back case










Glass: DFC-Glass (diamond firm coating)

The Black (matt) dial is superb and has a textured centre.

Superluminova on hands and dial.










The 22mm bracelet is Solid Stainless Steel 316L and the links are 4.5mm thick.










Water Resistant (20 bar pressure/ 200m proofed DIN-Norm 8310)

24 Month International Manufacturerâ€™s Warranty

Certificate of Authenticity/ Origination and Instruction manual

All Riedenschild Precision Instruments are hand assembled in Germany

A lot of watch for less than Â£150.


----------



## MarkF

I like the last bit, I was expecting Â£295+







I like it.


----------



## jasonm

Looks great Roy...45mm excluding crowns? ...Perfect size


----------



## JonW

Sounds good - is this the only one in the range youre taking Roy?


----------



## hippo

Wow saving up now!! Great size, whats the rest of the range like?


----------



## unlcky alf

Looks good, I like their "Swihanic" and "Blue Pearl" models as well. Can't stand the packaging though, makes it look like something you might buy at the motorway services.


----------



## dowsing

Looks great, was expecting a much higher price, especially with the fancy box/tank


----------



## philjopa

Roy please note:



> Links to or URLs for sites where watches or related items are offered for sale, or to sites offering watch discussion will be deleted.












They look pretty good - are you looking to retail the whole range?

That's a neat idea BTW - you can compare different dial colour/strap/bracelet combinations.


----------



## Roy

JonW said:


> Sounds good - is this the only one in the range youre taking Roy?


No, I'm looking at the rest of the range.



hippo said:


> Wow saving up now!! Great size, whats the rest of the range like?


Nice.











philjopa said:


> They look pretty good - are you looking to retail the whole range?


I am thinking about it.


----------



## hippo

Just had another look Roy, they all look great, very nice range of styles, go for it!!


----------



## Larry from Calgary

Roy said:


> Movement: Automatic calibre CItizen 8215-21 Jewels
> 
> Screw down back case
> 
> Glass: DFC-Glass (diamond firm coating)
> 
> The Black (matt) dial is superb and has a textured centre.
> 
> Superluminova on hands and dial.
> 
> The 22mm bracelet is Solid Stainless Steel 316L and the links are 4.5mm thick.
> 
> Water Resistant (20 bar pressure/ 200m proofed DIN-Norm 8310)
> 
> 24 Month International Manufacturerâ€™s Warranty
> 
> Certificate of Authenticity/ Origination and Instruction manual
> 
> All Riedenschild Precision Instruments are hand assembled in Germany
> 
> A lot of watch for less than Â£150.


That's a very nice looking watch Roy, I'd be interested in snagging one.


----------



## jaslfc5

the blue sailmaster one i like also ,competative prices and good looking gear and being german should be built to last .


----------



## PhilM

Oh why didn't I stay away







I don't need another watch 

Great value BTW


----------



## Bladerunner

PhilM said:


> Oh why didn't I stay away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need another watch


How often do we say that Phil - regularly on this forum.


----------



## Roy

I have just ordered a range.


----------



## PhilM

Roy said:


> I have just ordered a range.










Are you going to keep us in suspense









BTW when are we having an update


----------



## Roy

PhilM said:


> blink: Are you going to keep us in suspense


Phil, Me ? Never ! , where have you been.











PhilM said:


> BTW when are we having an update










Soon.


----------



## pauluspaolo

That looks good to me - I look forward to seeing the rest of the range


----------



## hippo

Roy what movements have the chronos got in them?


----------



## jasonm

Blue Pearl Chrono is yummy


----------



## MartinMW

hippo said:


> Roy what movements have the chronos got in them?


The website says they are Chrono movements are 'Gematic' will have to Google that one.



jasonm said:


> Blue Pearl Chrono is yummy


There are quite a few of the range that i have caught my eye, will be really interested in the prices of the Chrono's

Cheers

Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A great range to add your stock Roy, I could definitely go for one (maybe even 2 or 3) of those


----------



## 8.32

Where did they get the inspiration for this from?


----------



## mycroft

Hi Roy.

I'm another one of those _very _taken with the Blue Pearl... Looking forward to seeing them on the site.

Dammit, I can see this costing me more money







.

*Simon*


----------



## dapper

I like the 'Blue Pearl' too









In fact, the whole range looks pretty good









'Assembled in Germany' 'Gematic movements'


----------



## r1ch

I like the "AdvancePro" model. ETA, Saphirre and I'm a sucker for 12-3-6-9 dial layouts. Very interesting and I'm looking forward to seeing a few pictures when they arrive.

Rich


----------



## dapper

8.32 said:


> Where did they get the inspiration for this from?


It _does_ look familiar.


----------



## Robert

The only thread I can find relating to these is previous thread

Was Jason's response referring to Riedenschild or the M6 ??

Their website shows Jason's comment under testimonials/comments saying "Please read what our loyal customers have said" and quoting it as RLT Watch Forum June 2006


----------



## jasonm

Oooo does it?









Fame at last









Now that must deserve a free watch


----------



## jasonm

Just had a look









I will let you know which watch I was talking about if they send me a watch


----------



## Sparky

Sharp looking watches Roy. MUST RESIST, MUST RESIST

Regards

Mark


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd

Some very interesting looking watches there, especially the Pearl Chronos. They seem great value as well.

I'm ashamed to say it but even the rose gold plated one looks quite nice to me (on a strap not bracelet)!


----------



## seikology

nice looking range. i particularly like the swihanic and the totaliso...


----------



## Guest

Nice one there Roy. Do they do 24 hour movements?

Rabbit


----------



## jef.L

MartinMW said:


> The website says they are Chrono movements are 'Gematic' will have to Google that one.
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Pearl Chrono is yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Martin
Click to expand...

Just spent a few minutes surfing and it would appear that GEMATIC is an acronym for:-

Jewelled (GEM) automATIC movement,

but I have yet to find out who makes it.

And the blue pearl is scrummy







but sadly, I fear, may be outside my price range


----------



## SMW

A lot of their watches are citizen/myota movements. There are a few big dealers in Germany. I tried to order one last year but was eventually refused as the dealer i tried to order from said that they had recieved lots of fraudulent orders from the U.K. (credit card fraud etc). A lot of the watches are described as being limited edition-but are they?. They look very nice and as they would be rare in this country i suppose they could be described as being desirable. There is however a supplier in this country that sells some models for Â£140. If you type in Riedenschild in google you go to a few German retailers which you might find interesting.


----------



## jef.L

Well, that would appear to have been a complete waste of time then, as Riedenschild's web site clearly states the Blue Pearl chrono to be a hand wound movement, only the non-chrono version is automatic, with a swiss ETA movement.


----------



## Roy

I am now an official retailer and will have the watches in stock next week.


----------



## Roy

SMW said:


> A lot of their watches are citizen/myota movements. There are a few big dealers in Germany. I tried to order one last year but was eventually refused as the dealer i tried to order from said that they had recieved lots of fraudulent orders from the U.K. (credit card fraud etc). A lot of the watches are described as being limited edition-but are they?. They look very nice and as they would be rare in this country i suppose they could be described as being desirable. There is however a supplier in this country that sells some models for Â£140. If you type in Riedenschild in google you go to a few German retailers which you might find interesting.


Actually a lot of the watches have Swiss movements and only two models have Citizen movements, not that this is a bad thing, just correcting the comment.

Yes they are limited editions, I have no reason to doubt them. Why do you ?

I will have these next week so there is no need to Google for them.


----------



## jasonm

SMW Wrote...



> There is however a supplier in this country that sells some models for Â£140


Im sorry, but this is just plain rude, After Roy has said he is a official distributor of these watches, and in only your second post on the forum you are directing people to other retailers


----------



## jaslfc5

i agree its a free market and all that ,but remember where you are - roy provides a great service and is taking on a risk taking on a new brand - we all know if you look hard enough you will find things cheaper ,but in this respect it was a little insensitive wasnt it .


----------



## jasonm

jef.L said:


> Well, that would appear to have been a complete waste of time then, as Riedenschild's web site clearly states the Blue Pearl chrono to be a hand wound movement, only the non-chrono version is automatic, with a swiss ETA movement.


What do you mean Jef?


----------



## unlcky alf

As Roy hasn't yet stated what he will be charging for these watches I can't see how a price comparison can be made. Personally I'm quite happy to buy from a trusted retailer like Roy and benefit from his experience and customer service rather than chance my arm with a "Stack 'em high sell 'em cheap" operation.

Others can, and will, shop where they like, but I suspect that most will be quite happy to stick with RLT.


----------



## Bladerunner

unlcky alf said:


> As Roy hasn't yet stated what he will be charging for these watches I can't see how a price comparison can be made. Personally I'm quite happy to buy from a trusted retailer like Roy and benefit from his experience and customer service rather than chance my arm with a "Stack 'em high sell 'em cheap" operation.
> 
> Others can, and will, shop where they like, but I suspect that most will be quite happy to stick with RLT.


Totally agree with you Simon & I am sure that others here will to.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Bladerunner said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Roy hasn't yet stated what he will be charging for these watches I can't see how a price comparison can be made. Personally I'm quite happy to buy from a trusted retailer like Roy and benefit from his experience and customer service rather than chance my arm with a "Stack 'em high sell 'em cheap" operation.
> 
> Others can, and will, shop where they like, but I suspect that most will be quite happy to stick with RLT.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with you Simon & I am sure that others here will to.
Click to expand...

Same here, actually I`ve rarely seen a watch Roy stocks that I`ve been interested in cheaper elsewhere and even then I`d still go to Roy, a man I know I can trust


----------



## jef.L

jasonm said:


> jef.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that would appear to have been a complete waste of time then, as Riedenschild's web site clearly states the Blue Pearl chrono to be a hand wound movement, only the non-chrono version is automatic, with a swiss ETA movement.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean Jef?
Click to expand...

I mean my searching for the meaning of Gematic, see my previous post Jase.


----------



## Zephod

I have to agree you can always find someone cheaper but its the service that suffers I have only ordered from Roy twice so far and the delivery and service has been spot on

Have to say looking forward to these being on the site , Ressistance is futile


----------



## jasonm

Ah yes, I see now jef


----------



## PhilM

I've only been back 4 days and I've got that itch







looking forward to seeing this update Roy


----------



## MartinMW

jef.L said:


> I mean my searching for the meaning of Gematic, see my previous post Jase.


Found it, seems to be manufactured inhouse by Reidenschild GeMatic, they have a website but it doesnt seem to be active although it does have a watch movement in the background.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## James

A few nice pieces there!


----------



## unlcky alf

Roy, if you get time (I know that's not terribly likely







) is there any chance you could post a lume shot of the Dark Sea Diver?

I'm after something chunky and a bit different with impressive lume and this one just might fit the bill.


----------



## Roy

This is the best lume shot I can do at the moment.

I tried to order some more of the Dark Sea Diver but they they are sold out now so I was lucky to get this one.


----------



## unlcky alf

Roy said:


> I tried to order some more of the Dark Sea Diver but they they are sold out now so I was lucky to get this one.


Is it taken yet Roy? If not I'll have it.


----------



## Roy

It's not taken and you can have it. Please email me and I'll send you a link to a payment form. [email protected]


----------



## unlcky alf

:rlt:

email on the way.

Thanks Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Good catch Simon, that is a cool looking watch


----------



## PhilM

Unlucky alf isn't unlucky today









Look forward to seeing some wrist shots soon


----------



## unlcky alf

PhilM said:


> Unlucky alf isn't unlucky today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing some wrist shots soon


Thanks guys, no not unlucky today, bought 2 watches still bidding on a third and found my long lost DVD of "The Edge Of Darkness", IMO the best TV drama ever made. So at least I'll have something to watch whilst I wait for the postie to bring my new toys.

Hmmm, perhaps I ought to slow down a bit on the watch purchases though, that's 6 so far this year. Can you get too much of a good thing?


----------



## Bladerunner

unlcky alf said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlucky alf isn't unlucky today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing some wrist shots soon
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, no not unlucky today, bought 2 watches still bidding on a third and found my long lost DVD of "The Edge Of Darkness", IMO the best TV drama ever made. So at least I'll have something to watch whilst I wait for the postie to bring my new toys.
> 
> Hmmm, perhaps I ought to slow down a bit on the watch purchases though, that's 6 so far this year. Can you get too much of a good thing?
Click to expand...

Have to agree with you there Simon; Edge of Darkness is superb & well worth owning on DVD.


----------



## Barryboy

Having as interest in German watches I was looking at Reidenschild late last year, but passed on them because I thought them pricey.... take at look at Trias, Tauchmeister or even Elysee for other. more keenly priced, German brands.

Of course, I don't know yet what Roy will be retailing these at but I can't see them being too cheap... The 'Dark Diver' looks very pretty in a 'IWC' sort of way, with that yellow band on the chapter, but don't forget that Roy's own RLT watches aren't hugely expensive. I will continue to save up for the RLT28 as I rather think it will turn out to rate rather higher on the' value for money' scale.

Rob


----------



## Roy

They are not pricey and are much better value and quality than the budget German brands that you have mentioned they cannot be compared. Riedenschild have patents and the watches are assembled in Germany. I think that much of the other German brands mentioned above are made in China that is why they maybe appear to be "more keenly priced".


----------



## Barryboy

Roy said:


> They are not pricey and are much better value and quality than the budget German brands that you have mentioned they cannot be compared. Riedenschild have patents and the watches are assembled in Germany. I think that much of the other German brands mentioned above are made in China that is why they maybe appear to be "more keenly priced".


As I said, Roy, they _seemed_ pricey. I have never actually picked one up so I can't comment on their quality although I am more than happy to take your word for it - after all, you should know. It's just the prices shown on the site that I visited were far higher than those quoted in this article - if I remember rightly it was something like 400 euros for the diver, on top of which must be added German VAT (pretty much the same as ours, I think) plus P&P. This pushed the price up to the Â£300 area which I thought pricey when I could buy the RLT28 new from you at Â£175 or so.

On the other hand if you are going to sell them at a more attractive price then it might be a different story. As I said they are very pretty, and I can see the appeal but unless they are very cheap indeed I will continue to save up for the RLT28 to go with the RLT36 I already have - I think they will make a good pair!


----------



## Roy

They will attractivly priced from me as always and you can trust me on the quality they are excellent.









Of course RLT's are also good value for money and made by handsome Englishmen.


----------



## thorpey69

Roy said:


> They will attractivly priced from me as always and you can trust me on the quality they are excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course RLT's are also good value for money and made by handsome Englishmen.


Handsome,but humble as well eh Roy


----------



## Roy

thorpey69 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will attractivly priced from me as always and you can trust me on the quality they are excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course RLT's are also good value for money and made by handsome Englishmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handsome,but humble as well eh Roy
Click to expand...

Always.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> They will attractivly priced from me as always and you can trust me on the quality they are excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course RLT's are also good value for money and made by handsome Englishmen.


`Englishmen`!!?









I thought RLT Watches was a one man opperation?









Just how many staff do you have working for you Roy, or does the Master have a lowly Apprentice?


----------



## jasonm

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will attractivly priced from me as always and you can trust me on the quality they are excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course RLT's are also good value for money and made by handsome Englishmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `Englishmen`?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought RLT Watches was a one man opperation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just how many staff do you have working for you Roy, or does the Master have a lowly apprentice?
Click to expand...

Hes got a split personality Mac, I would have thought you of all people would have recognised that


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will attractivly priced from me as always and you can trust me on the quality they are excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course RLT's are also good value for money and made by handsome Englishmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `Englishmen`?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought RLT Watches was a one man opperation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just how many staff do you have working for you Roy, or does the Master have a lowly apprentice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes got a split personality Mac, I would have thought you of all people would have recognised that
Click to expand...

That`s true, mind you as far as I know no one has actually met Mr Taylor or seen a photo of him in fact I`ve only ever seen one recent photo of any of the Moderators, could they all in fact be different personalites of the same individual?


----------



## hotmog

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will attractivly priced from me as always and you can trust me on the quality they are excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course RLT's are also good value for money and made by handsome Englishmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `Englishmen`?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought RLT Watches was a one man opperation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just how many staff do you have working for you Roy, or does the Master have a lowly apprentice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes got a split personality Mac, I would have thought you of all people would have recognised that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That`s true, mind you as far as I know no one has actually met Mr Taylor or seen a photo of him in fact I`ve only ever seen one recent photo of any of the Moderators, could they all in fact be different personalites of the same individual?
Click to expand...

If the Avatars are anything to go by, I think it's safe to assume that anyone displaying that degree of multiple personality disorder would have been Sectioned by now


----------



## mach 0.0013137

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will attractivly priced from me as always and you can trust me on the quality they are excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course RLT's are also good value for money and made by handsome Englishmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `Englishmen`?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought RLT Watches was a one man opperation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just how many staff do you have working for you Roy, or does the Master have a lowly apprentice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes got a split personality Mac, I would have thought you of all people would have recognised that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That`s true, mind you as far as I know no one has actually met Mr Taylor or seen a photo of him in fact I`ve only ever seen one recent photo of any of the Moderators, could they all in fact be different personalites of the same individual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Avatars are anything to go by, I think it's safe to assume that anyone displaying that degree of multiple personality disorder would have been Sectioned by now
Click to expand...

Well if Jase ever wonders on to our unit I`ll slap him on a 5(4)


----------



## Robert

mach 0.0013137 said:


> That`s true, mind you as far as I know no one has actually met Mr Taylor or seen a photo of him in fact I`ve only ever seen one recent photo of any of the Moderators, could they all in fact be different personalites of the same individual?


I'm sure I saw a photo of the top of his head in a thread somewhere - can't remember what I was searching for at the time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Robert said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That`s true, mind you as far as I know no one has actually met Mr Taylor or seen a photo of him in fact I`ve only ever seen one recent photo of any of the Moderators, could they all in fact be different personalites of the same individual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I saw a photo of the top of his head in a thread somewhere - can't remember what I was searching for at the time.
Click to expand...

But how do know it was really the top of his head?


----------



## Roy

The Riedenschild watches have arrived and I will get them on the site this week.

I did manage to get the last one of the Dark Sea divers in Yellow, I did not think initially that I had.


----------



## Jonmurgie

Loving these Riedenschild pieces...

Roy, can you run through what models you have decided to stock? I realise it may be a few days until they are up on your site!


----------



## Roy

I hope to have them all soon but initially I have :

Grand Prix Black

Dark Sea Diver Yellow

Swihanic Black

Blue Pearl

Blue Pearl Chrono

Advance pro Chrono Black and White

Advance pro Black and White


----------



## chris l

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That`s true, mind you as far as I know no one has actually met Mr Taylor or seen a photo of him in fact I`ve only ever seen one recent photo of any of the Moderators, could they all in fact be different personalites of the same individual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I saw a photo of the top of his head in a thread somewhere - can't remember what I was searching for at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But how do know it was really the top of his head?
Click to expand...

Father Christmas Syndrome. I don't mind whether or not he exists or not... as long as the presents & watches keep coming.


----------



## Maseman

Roy said:


> The Riedenschild watches have arrived and I will get them on the site this week.
> 
> I did manage to get the last one of the Dark Sea divers in Yellow, I did not think initially that I had.


That is gorgeous !!!!!









Maseman


----------



## Henry W

A left handed diver... Excelent!


----------



## in_denial

unlcky alf said:


> Thanks guys, no not unlucky today, bought 2 watches still bidding on a third and found my long lost DVD of "The Edge Of Darkness", IMO the best TV drama ever made. So at least I'll have something to watch whilst I wait for the postie to bring my new toys.


Joanne Whalley









-- Tim


----------



## ALFA-Watch

Roy said:


> Movement: Automatic calibre CItizen 8215-21 Jewels
> 
> Screw down back case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass: DFC-Glass (diamond firm coating)
> 
> The Black (matt) dial is superb and has a textured centre.
> 
> Superluminova on hands and dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 22mm bracelet is Solid Stainless Steel 316L and the links are 4.5mm thick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water Resistant (20 bar pressure/ 200m proofed DIN-Norm 8310)
> 
> 24 Month International Manufacturerâ€™s Warranty
> 
> I am sorry, a question, Is the Automatic calibre Citizen 8215-21 Jewels a caliber Miyota?
> 
> Certificate of Authenticity/ Origination and Instruction manual
> 
> All Riedenschild Precision Instruments are hand assembled in Germany
> 
> A lot of watch for less than Â£150.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> The Riedenschild watches have arrived and I will get them on the site this week.
> 
> I did manage to get the last one of the Dark Sea divers in Yellow, I did not think initially that I had.


I must admit that while I`m interested in some others from the Riedenschild range, the Dark Sea diver is the one I really like, I hope they make some more.


----------



## eric1969

SMW said:


> A lot of their watches are citizen/myota movements. There are a few big dealers in Germany. I tried to order one last year but was eventually refused as the dealer i tried to order from said that they had recieved lots of fraudulent orders from the U.K. (credit card fraud etc). A lot of the watches are described as being limited edition-but are they?. They look very nice and as they would be rare in this country i suppose they could be described as being desirable. There is however a supplier in this country that sells some models for Â£140. If you type in Riedenschild in google you go to a few German retailers which you might find interesting.


But those are mostly dealers that do not have access to the watches, Riedenschild has blocked alot of crap dealers and locked them out from ordering. I feel that it is ok, as there are alot of bad dealers who price dump ect ect


----------



## Henry W

......There's more if you have a keen eye!


----------



## Boxbrownie

Only one thing that I don't like......well maybe one of the things







about these watches.....that bloody "Original" tag! Sounds like they are trying to convince somebody......would look a lot nicer with just the name, the "Original" is totally uneccesary I feel and detracts and cheapens the dial logo......IMO of course









Best regards David


----------



## Roy

Henry W said:


> ......There's more if you have a keen eye!


More what Henry ?


----------



## Henry W

well there are a bunch of gold plated ones, and a load of quartz chronos which are now at the bottom of the page?!


----------



## Roy

Ah I see, I forgot that I had added some more models.


----------

